# Seenotthreads



## Ollek (14. Oktober 2008)

Hi

Ich hab lange überlegt ob ich diesen Thread eröffne da es sich um ein heikles Thema handelt was oftmals in Streit und mit Schliessung des Threads endet.
Ich hätte dieses auch gern noch an einen schon bestehenden Thread mit angeschlossen aber der wurde wiederum geschlossen.

Ich finde es merkwürdig wie mit Rettungs bzw. Unfallmeldungen egal ob die Leute überlebt haben oder nicht umgegangen wird.
Es werden sehr schnell voreilige Schlüsse gezogen und Dinge verurteilt die nie veröffentlicht wurden und deshalb reine Spekulation sind
Und jeder weiss alles besser doch alles wissen eigenlich gar nichts.

Wir alle kennen solche Threads nicht nur aus diesem Forum, und nicht zuletzt der Unfallserien wegen der letzten Jahre in Norwegen und hierzulande.
Und oftmals sprechen viele von Leichtsinn. Gut Leichtsinnig sind wir alle mal, im Strassenverkehr, im Verkehr und egal wo. Ihr wisst was ich meine.

Und die Reaktionen auf solche Meldungen sind meist "selbst schuld", "kein Mitleid" "wie kann man nur mit solchen Nussschalen..." etc..
und natürlich wenn das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist die Beileidsbekundungen.

Und auch ich denke mir immer was treibt die Leute eigentlich zu solchen Risiken? Sind die echt so Wahnsinnig wie manche es darstellen?

Was ist Leichtsinn oder Unwissenheit?

Den Leichtsinnigen könnte man erklären mit:
"Ich weiss es eigentlich besser handle aber Falsch"

Soll heissen ich sehe Wind und Wetter und bin mir dessen bewusst was passieren kann handle aber aufgrund verschiedener Beweggründe Risikoreich und nehme Unfälle ggf. in Kauf.

Die Unwissenden könnte man erklären mit:
"Ich weiss in der tat nicht was ich tue"

Soll heissen ich sehe Wind und Wetter und weiss nicht was auf mich zukommt da ich keinerlei Erfahrung in Bootsführung Wetterkunde Navigation etc. habe oder noch nicht in einer solchen Situation gewesen bin.
Und es sind genau diese 2 Personengruppen bei denen solche Meldungen kommen.

Und wer kann sagen nicht zu einer dieser Gruppen dazu zugehören?

Ich persönlich würde mich zu beiden Gruppen zählen, da ich seit einigen Jahren Bootserfahrung habe (auch unter rauhen Bedingugen) den SBF Binnen und See und mich auch sonnst in diese Richtung versuche weiterzu bilden.

Was mich allerding nicht freispricht Fehler aufgrund von Leichtsinn & Unwissenheit zu begehen.

Ich glaube NIEMAND ist auf dem Wasser vor irgendwas sicher... NIEMAND!

Aber dennoch heisste es oft

"mir würde sowas nicht...", "ich hätte das gemacht...",
"ich habe immer 2 Motore..." etc etc.

Und bitte ohne es falsch zu verstehen und ohne diesen Thread hier madig machen zu wollen, finde ich die Reaktionen darauf mehr als erstaunlich.

Insbesondere wenn man sich Threads wie diesen ansieht wo die Reaktionen bei weitem anders ausfallen.

Gut nicht zuletzt geht es in dem ersten Thread in erster Linie um die schönen Fänge, (dickes Petrie dazu) aber eine Passage in diesem Beitrag steht stellvertretend für VIELE Seenotbeiträge die in Zukunft folgen werden.



> Der DWD gab eine Unwetterwarnung für den nächsten Tag raus! Die heimischen Guides sagten ihre Touren ab, zu hohe Wellen, zu großes Risiko!
> Aber 700km bis hierher waren einfach zu viel um einen Tag zu verlieren! Wir wollten es trotz aller Warnungen von Hafenmeister und Co. probieren und schlichen uns, möglichst Windgeschüzt auf´s Wasser. Zum Glück funktionierte die Lenzpumpe gut, da die ein oder andere Welle den Weg über den Bug ins innere des Bootes fand.. oft standen wir knöcheltief im Wasser und zu allem Überfluß, so als wenn man noch nicht genug Ärger hätte, saugten sich meine Thermostiefel voll mit Wasser. Neuer Flaoter, neue Stiefel müssen her - super! Angeln ist ein preiswertes Hobby!


Und es sind genau diese Überlegungen weshalb wir auch in Zukunft weitere Meldungen unter diesen Vorrausetzungen kriegen werden.

Wo dann wie im zweiten Thread wieder jeder alles besser weiss.

Nochmal und ganz wichtig, es soll keine Moralposse sein, sondern zeigen das Niemand vor seinem eigenem Leichtsinn gefeilt ist.
Dieser Angler konnte seine Erfahrungen uns mitteilen weil es diesmal gut gegangen ist.

Alle anderen die in den Letzten Montaten tödlich verunglückt sind hatten sicher teils ähnliche Betrachtungsweisen oder auch nicht.
Das weiss man nicht mehr, aber es liegt nahe.

Und der eine oder andere wird sich bei den Antworten in beiden Threads oder anderen Beileid Threads wiederfinden. Bei dem einem Petrie zum Fang wünschend bei dem anderen Beileidsbekundend

Und nochmals es soll keine Anprangerung des anderen TE sein, denn diese Aussage steht stellvertretend für warscheinlich alle von uns die in Norwegen oder auf Nord und Ostsee unterwegs sind..
Aber es sollte einem zu denken geben und dem einen oder anderen dazu bewegen vieleicht doch den nicht ganz so unützen Schein fürs Boot zu machen.
Auch wenn der TE des Fangthreads sicher bei jemanden im Boot war der den Lappen hat bzw. er selbst Inhaber ist.

Denn dann haben wir hier in der Tat die Leichtsinnigen Variante.

In dem Sinne


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Hallo,
ich hatte den von dir angesprochenen Thread auch im Auge und wollte etwas dazu loslassen.
Ich habs mir erspart. Es hat keinen Wert. Wir werden weiter Tote haben. In Deutschland, in Dänemark, In Norwegen und wo sonst noch immer von Kleinbooten aus geangelt wird. An den Beleidsbekundungen beteilige ich mich auch schon lange nichts mehr. Der einzige Sinn, den diese Todesfälle noch haben könnten, wäre der, das andere daraus lernen. Das wird nicht gern gesehen - und damit haben diese Threads auch keinen Sinn.
Ich fahre nun seit fast 20 Jahren mit dem eigenen Boot aufs Wasser - und es gibt noch immer etwas hinzuzulernen. Es gibt auch Heute noch Fehler, die man machen kann - und es werden aus finanziellen Gründen selbst von Guides Fehler gemacht, die einem die Hare sträuben.
Die großer Freiheit in Dänemark und Norwegen bringt Bootsführer aufs Wasser, die nicht einmal einen normalen PKW FS haben müssen und nicht einmal getestet sind, ob sie überhaupt geeeignet sind, ein technisches Gerät der Gefahrenklasse Boot zu führen. Der Grund liegt an liberalen Gesetzgebungen und einer ganz anderen Sozialisierung in diesen Ländern mit Boot und Meer. Die Folge ist, das alles auf die Boote stürmt und nur noch von Filetkilos faselt.
Ich kann ja verstehen, dass die an den heimischen Plietengewässern wenig erfolgreichen endlich mal den Großen Jäger mimen möchten. Es werden aber alle Gefahren aus den Augen verloren. Geliehene Boote,
Kleinstboote mit gartenteichtauglicher Motorisierung, Ebay Schnäppchen in denen man die
Teile klappern hört und abenteuerlichste Eigenumbauten werden aufs Meer gelassen.
Das kann nicht gutgehen. Es gibt kein 1000 Euroboot, was stabil und sicher ist! Solange für den "Herrengruppenurlaub" mehr Kohle für Alkohol und Zigarretten im Budget ist, wie für ordentliche Boote, werden wir weiterhin Tote haben.
Bootsvermieter machen hier fette Gewinne. Die Minijollen werden fürn 40 oder 50 Euro ( natürlich verteilt auf mindestens 3 Mann ) verhökert. Dann gehts raus aufs Wasser. Jeder
Unfall, der nur irgendwie mit der eigentlich unzureichenden Bootsgröße zu tun hat, sollte diesen "Vermietern" strafrechtlich vorgehalten werden.
Jeder, der hier mahnt, wird oft nur als arrogant abgetan. Diejenigen, die die Mahnungen ins lächerliche ziehen, können sich dem Zuspruch der "Freunde des Meeresangelns" sicher sein.
Wozu Führerschein, ordentliche Boote, fachmännisch gewartete Motoren, Funkgeräte und Rettungsmittel?? GPS und Echolot - sonst will man nix! Das aber sollten die letzten Teile der Anschaffung sein. Erst wenn ich mir das andere gekauft habe, sind diese Dinge dran.
Solange es nicht alle kapioeren, dass Meeresangelei die Königsdisziplin ist - und die kostet auch ne Mark, solange wirds weiter diese Toten, die Threads und diese Schlaumichel mit
Birnenfrost geben. Sie glauben die absolute Freiheit ohne Scheine, Wissen und ordentlichem Material wäre erstrebenswert. Sie kostet aber nur Leben.
Wenn man Darwin glauben schenkt, gibts aber Hoffnung!


----------



## Ollek (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

@ Dolfin 

Du hast recht, und ich wollte meine Meinung dazu auf jedenfall loswerden für etwaige Rechtfertigungen in zukünftigen Unfall und Beileidthreads weil ich die Dinge oft nicht so sehe wie die die immer sofort eine Antwort auf das "wiso und warum" haben.


Ollek


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



Dolfin schrieb:


> ....
> Sie glauben die absolute Freiheit ohne Scheine ... wäre erstrebenswert. Sie kostet aber nur Leben.
> ....



Unfallursache:
"Untermotorisierung wegen Führerscheinpflicht ab 3,68 KW"

Quelle:
http://www.bwvs.de/fileadmin/user_upload/2006_Positionspapier.pdf

Denk' mal darüber nach.

Viele würden sich gerne ein größeres Boot kaufen.
Die Engländer dürfen grosse Boote fahren, die Deutschen müssen sterben....


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Wer auch nur für 20 Pfennig ernst genommen werden will, der macht seinen Schein und kauft sich dann ein größeres Boot. Sonst fährt wieder jeder Schwachmat eine Mordmaschine durch die Gegend.
Seltsam - bei den freiwilligen Rettern verlangst du Profis - und beim Bootfahren soll jeder, der sich sowas kaufen kann damit rumdonnern. Fliegen ist deswegen so sicher, weil dort nur Profis unterwegs sind.
Ich bin froh über unsere Regeln.


----------



## snofla (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

@dolfin

finde deinen Satz unten in der Signatur sehr treffend,den sollten sich viele aus dem Board durchlesen und im Kopf festtackern #6


----------



## Jirko (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

nabend ollek #h

dieses thema ist höchst sensibel aber das ansinnen deiner threadsetzung ist aller ehren wert #6, da´s immer wieder und fortwährend (sachlich) diskutiert werden sollte!... "das meer ist gemacht aus den tränen weinender mütter" #h


----------



## raubangler (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Die Unfallzahlen in England sehen - trotz Nordsee - nicht schlechter aus.
Sind wir Deutsche denn soviel blöder als die Engländer, dass wir einen Schein machen müssen?

Nicht jeder hat das Bootsfahren als alleiniges Hobby.
Und für nebenbei machen nur wenige solch einen Aufriss für den SBF.

Ausserdem gibt es nicht wenige, die vor den (unsinnigen) mathematischen Aufgaben zurückschrecken.
Kursberechnen und Koppeln musste man vor der GPS-Zeit.
Und wenn überhaupt, brauchen dieses Wissen nur Segler auf Blauwasserfahrt.

In Deutschland gibt es Dank unserer Regelwut keine Mordmaschinen.
Nur Selbstmordmaschinen.....

Und zur Regelwut.
Hier sind wir wieder bei unseren Ehrenamtlichen.
Dem DSV und dem Deutschen Motoryachtverband wurde der Goldesel SBF übertragen.
Es gibt immer wieder Bestrebungen seitens dieser Obervereine - zwecks Kasse machen - hier Verschärfungen durchzusetzen.
Letztes Jahr hat das fast zur Explosion des DSV geführt.
Alles lassen die Vereinsmitglieder nun auch nicht mit sich machen, das gab richtig böses Blut.

Und zu Deinem Signaturspruch Dolfin:
Gib den anderen auch eine Chance, wieder im Hafen festzumachen.
Und zwinge sie nicht, mit 5PS-Halbkajütbooten rauszufahren.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Hallöle,

ich finde das ist ein interessantes Thema. Ich glaube man muss das ganze immer von 2 Seiten sehen. Die 1. Seite ist die, dass nicht jeder die finanziellen Möglichkeiten hat um a) den SBF See zu machen und b) anschließend sich noch ein entsprechendes Boot zu kaufen. Die 2. Seite ist doch die, dass viele (mich eingeschlossen!) schon mal mit einem unguten Gefühl rausgefahren sind- und es geht doch meistens gut. Nach einem lange geplanten Trip an die Küste - mit teilweise weiten und somit teuren Anfahrtswegen -, dem Traum vom großen Fisch, die Lust am angeln, dann stehst Du am Steg und denkst soll ich oder soll ich nicht? Ach was, wird schon gut gehen... 
Ich bin auf dem Wasser groß geworden, da meine Eltern viele Jahre ein Boot hatten. Ich habe dann irgendwann selber den SBF gemacht und über Jahre auch ein eigenes Boot gehabt, bis die Zeit durch Job und Familie einfach zu knapp wurde...Mein Boot war rauhwassertauglich, hatte einen vernünftigen Motor und trotzdem gab es immer wieder Situationen, wo ich GLÜCK hatte. Sei es ein Gewittersturm im Juli, der vom DWD nicht angekündigt war oder eine defekte Lenkung im Fahrwasser- es gibt viele Situationen wo es heikel werden kann. Wenn der Motor ausfällt, Du im Fahrwasser vor Dich hindümpelst und die Fähre in Richtung Norwegen kommt- dann hilft nur beten. Der Käptn auf der Brücke hat keine Chance auszuweichen oder anzuhalten. Steht dann in der Zeitung etwas von technischen Problemen oder ist es dann falsche Ausrüstung oder Unvermögen? Leichtsinn? Wer will darüber richten? Ich glaube man kann viel unternehmen, um sein Boot abends wieder festmachen zu können (Danke dafür ), aber es gibt immer wieder Dinge die Eintreten ohne vorhersehbar zu sein! Dann hilft auch die beste Ausrüstung nichts mehr. Beispiel Auto: Jeder hält sich für einen guten Autofahrer (mich eingenommen...), aber Unfälle passieren. Was ist bei einem Reifenplatzer? Thema Jörg Haider: Es heißt er hat die Kontrolle über sein Auto bei 142 km/h verloren, ja er war zu schnell- die Strecke kann man aber laut Medien auch mit der Geschwindigkeit problemlos meistern (und andere haben es vermutlich auch schon geschafft), da gerade und gut ausgebaut. Hatte er einen Schwächeanfall? Sekundenschlaf? Ist evtl. ein Tier über die Strasse gelaufen? Reifenplatzer und vom Gutachter nicht nachgewiesen? Es gibt viele Theorien, aber die Medien melden er war zu schnell, selber schuld- fertig! (Ich möchte für diesen Menschen kein Statement oder ähnliches abliefern, schon gar nicht in Schutz nehmen oder ähnliches- ist nur ein aktueller Fall; im Gegenteil- ich distanziere mich von seiner politischen Einstellung!) Deshalb, jeder begeht Fehler, schätzt Situationen falsch ein oder handelt in brenzligen Situationen einfach nur falsch- das nennt man dann unter Umständen Unfall, Pech oder Unvermögen... Alle schreiben von großen Booten, teurer Ausrüstung, starke Motoren...und beim Autofahren? Setzt Ihr beim Spurwechsel auf der Autobahn immer den Blinker? Schon mal während der Fahrt mit dem Handy ohne FSK telefoniert? Das birgt auch ein Risiko und wird immer wieder getan, 1000 mal ist nichts passiert, aber dann...

Es ist ein schwieriges Thema, aber jeder der über solche Dinge schreibt sollte eines nicht vergessen- niemand ist frei von Fehlern und unsterblich,

schönen Abend noch!


----------



## Dxlfxn (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Der SBF ist doch nur eine Sache. Ich finde es auch nicht gut, dass es Vereinen gelungen ist, sich die Rechte zur Prüfungsabnahme unter den Nagel zu reißen. Mir wäre hier der TÜV auch lieber. Nach wie vor glaube ich aber, das der Schein notwendig ist. Genauso notwendig sind Navigationsaufgaben - auch und gerade in Zeiten von GPS. Diese Dinger können ausfallen und dann gibts Probleme.
Fischerbandit
Ich kann dir in vielen Dingen zustimmen. Es gibt immer wieder Situationen, die überraschend 
und gefährlich sein können. Aber sich diese Situationen vorher vor Augen zu führen und sich
Möglichkeiten zurechtzulegen, wie man darauf reagiert: Motorenausfall ( Ankern -- genug Seil an Bord?), Lenkungsdefekt ( aushaken und Motor direkt lenken ), plötzliche hohe Wellen
(Lenkverhalten) usw...
Es kommt darauf an, sich mit diesen Problemen vertraut zu machen. Die Realität ist doch eine andere. Bei Norwegenanreisen wird versucht unmittelbar nach Anreise sofort noch rauszuballern. Bootseinweisung, Sicherheitshinweise usw - lästiges Gelalle, was nur die Ausfahrt verzögert. Einfach mal die vielen Reiseberichte kritisch lesen. Dort macht man sich keine Gedanken über die Abwehr von Gefahren - nein, man bastelt sich lieber Heilbuttharpunen...
Ich selbst beobachte seit einiger Zeit die Verhältnisse auf Rügen. Die nun wirklich so langsam erkannten Möglichkeiten der Lachsangelei ( es ist kein Boom - es ist ein stabiles Revier ) verführt zu unglaublichen Eskapaden. Ich habe draußen auf 35m schon ein Bananaboot mit Kleinstmotor beim Lachsschleppen gesehen. Aber die Probleme dieses Reviers sind noch ganz anderer Art. Die große Gefahr dieses Reviers ist plötzlich auftauchender Seenebel und sehr schnell fahrende Großschiffahrt in genau dem Fanggebiet.
Nach einem Jahr mit 2 dieser Nebelereignisse habe ich mir eine Radaranlage angeschafft. Ich
befürchte, das es hier irgendwann auch zu einem schweren Unfall kommen wird ( Murphys Gesetz - shit happens). Das Problem hier ist nicht einmal immer das Geld - selbst Radarreflektoren sind auf manchen Booten nicht vorhanden - viele Boote sind zu klein um überhaupt eine Radaranlage installieren zu können.
Es sind nicht immer die Kleinboote im 2 oder 3km Radius, die Gefahren ausgesetzt sind. 

Das oft genannte Problem "Finanzen" kann ja wohl nicht herhalten um zu begründen, das man sich, bildlich gesprochen, eben nur mit Schwimmflügelchen aufs Wasser wagen muß, während die Leute mit Kohle die fetten Boote fahren. Ich selbst bin auch nicht auf Rosen gebettet und muß mir immer wieder etwas einfallen lassen, um mir dieses Hobby zu ermöglichen. Die Verantwortung gegenüber meiner Familie zwingt mich aber dazu, dass entweder auf einer ordentlichen Basis zu machen - oder es zu lassen. Ich kann auch nicht mit einem Papierflieger ind die Lüfte. Pilotenscheine und Fluggerät kosten auch Geld. 
Wenn es also daran mangelt muß ich überlegen, welche Wege für meine Möglichkeiten kompatibel sind. Ich habe vor 20 Jahren damit begonnen das Rauchen zu lassen und das dadurch ersparte in mein erstes Boot zu stecken. Meine Frau hats unterstützt und freute sich über den Doppeleffekt. Alles geht eben nicht.


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

ist ja nun schon so einiges berichtet worden hier ....
ob man nun den SBF See hat oder auch nicht - es ist nun mal leider so da es fast immer zu leichtsinnig ist von denjenigen die auf See verunglücken ! 
auch ohne den SBF kann man schöne und auch erfolgreiche Stunden mit'n Boot auf der Ostsee haben ...
nur muß man sich der Gefahren auch immer bewußt sein in die man sich begibt - mit nem unguten Gefühl würde* ich* schon mal gar nicht rausfahren ... #d
es gibt durchaus geklinkerte und rauwassertaugliche Boote in der Größe um 4,5m für kleines Geld zu kaufen die mit 5-6 PS gut und auch einigermaßen sicher zu fahren sind ... kleine Sportboot-Gleiter mit 3,5m taugen da wirklich nix bei nicht_idealen Wetterbedingungen. 
oft genug ist zu lesen das die Sportsfreunde in Schwierigkeiten geraten und noch nicht mal das allerallermindeste an Sicherheitsmitteln an Bord haben - kann mich z.B. an die Story erinnern wo sich 3 Mann mit 5 PS Nußschale auf der Ostsee im Nebel verfahren haben und gerettet werden mußten ... auf die Idee das man zumindest nen Handkompaß an Bord haben sollte kommen die erst immer hinterher #q
vernünftiges Boot + zuverlässigen Motor + Sicherheitsmittel + gesunden Menschenverstand und schon steht dem Angelvergnügen doch nichts im Wege .
Befürchte allerdings das wir auch weiterhin irgendwelche storys zu lesen bekommen wo unsereins sich wieder nur die Haare raufen kann über den Leichtsinn


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Leute, was habt ihr denn gegen den SBF ????

Klar, wenn die Prüfung von TÜV o.Ä. abgehalten würde, fänd ich das auch besser.
Ist aber derzeit leider nicht so. Mich wundert nur, warum hier Einige so "hochgehen", wenns um den SBF geht, versteh ich nicht.
Führerschein für den PKW ? Keiner murrt.
Angelschein abschaffen ?  Ein Aufheulen geht durch die Anglerschaft |supergri
Nur den SBF wollen sie nicht #c

Warum das in GB und Skandinavien ( hier wird die Führerscheinpflicht zumindest für gewisse Boote auch kommen ) auch ohne Schein klappt, erklärt sich beim Blick auf die Landkarte von selbst.
Bootfahren hat dort Tradition und es gibt kaum Leute, die nicht seit Kindesbeinen irgendwie auf dem Wasser sind.

Und das "Sicherheitsargument" find ich - ehrlich gesagt "holperig".
Ein Boot mit mehr PS ist vermeintlich sicherer, deshalb mehr PS am Boot auch ohne den Schein ?
Schaffen wir deshalb den PKW-Führerschein auch ab ?
Im Auto sitzt man doch geschützter als auf dem Fahrrad #d|supergri|supergri

Der SBF ist nicht schwer. Das ist nur 'ne Fleissarbeit. Wenn ich sehe, was wir sonst für unser Hobby ausgeben, sollte das Geld auch übrig sein :m

Natürlich schützt der SBF nicht vor allen Eventualitäten. Aber es gibt auch VolltrXXXXX, die im Auto unterwegs sind ;-))


----------



## Schutenpiet (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

#6 Gutes Posting Georg, sehe ich ganz genau so

Peter


----------



## Rosi (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Nichts habe ich gegen den SBF, ich habe ihn sehr gerne gemacht. Doch die Erfahrungen ersetzt er nicht.

Plötzlicher Seenebel. So sieht das aus bevor er kommt. Dieses komische Leuchten in der Bildmitte. Innerhalb von 10 Min waren vielleicht noch 20m Sicht. Und nun? Führerscheinpflichtige Boote haben Lichter, in den anderen Booten sollte zumindest immer eine gute Taschenlampe liegen. Auch bei 25Grad und strahlendem Sonnenschein. 





Man hält es nicht für möglich, ich lag zum Glück vor Anker und hatte eine Sandbank im Rücken. Das untere Foto ist ne Stunde später aufgenommen, als alles vorbei war.


----------



## Ollek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

@ Rosi

Jo das mein ich, und schon ist man in Situationen denen man unter Umständen nicht gewachsen ist, egal ob mit Ausrüstung oder nicht.

Und ich wage zu bezweifeln das die meisten denen es ums reine Angeln geht Radaranlagen, Reflektoren, Befähigungen und dergleichen haben.

Aber mit ein bischen Grundwissen und halbwegs Ausrüstung ist man zumindest etwas sicherer im Gegensatz zu völlig Ratlos.

Und was Norwegen angeht, so sag ich mal müssten auch die Vermieter mehr in die Pflicht genommen werden.

Es macht keine Umstände wenn man vor den Bootsstegen z.B. Wettergeschützte Pinnwände aufstellt auf denen das 3 Tage Wetter mit einer persönlichen Empfehlung des Vermieters vermerkt ist ob man raus sollte oder nicht.

Oder sich selbst informiert wie auf dieser Dänischen Seite die es meiner Meinung auch für Norwegen geben sollte.  (gibts sowas ?)
Diese Seite hat mir beim Boddenangeln vor einigen Wochen sehr gut geholfen die Situation zu bestimmen obs Sinn macht oder nicht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

@ Dolfin und Georg

Top Postings!

Gerade die von Hans angesprochenen Grundüberlegungen 
Was mache ich wenn? 
Wie muss ich reagieren wenn das passiert? 
Oder wodrauf sollten ich immer paralel achten?
Was sind die wichtigsten Dinge die ich an Bord haben sollte?

sind Überlegungen die sich leider zu wenige machen und machen werden. Desshalb habe
ich keine Hoffnung, dass sich Meldungen die die 5 "Mann" mit dem Ruderboot, die zwei mit dem 3,5 Meter Boot bei BF5 oder der arme Kerl mit dem Badeboot in Holland nicht wiederholen werden...

@ Rosi

So ein Bild hab ich auch noch im Hinterkopf. Dieses Jahr in Juni waren wir vor Hitra unterwegs und haben in der orangenen Mitternachtssonne die gleiche Wand gesehen.

Nur hatten wir den Vorteil, dass einige von uns am Meer aufgewachsen sind und auf sowas
achten! Somit konnten wir das zweite Boot benachrichtigen und sind noch rechtzeitig unter Land gefahren.

Alles in allem Menschenverstand kostet nichts und muss nur benutzt werden. Eine vernünfitge Sicherheitsausstattung kostet nicht mehr als 1-2 gute Angeln...


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Leute, was habt ihr denn gegen den SBF ????


 
Auch wenn ich mich wiederhole:

*Unfallursache:*
*"Untermotorisierung wegen Führerscheinpflicht ab 3,68 KW"*

Quelle:
http://www.bwvs.de/fileadmin/user_up...ionspapier.pdf

Das Thema hatte es sogar bis in den Bundestag (FDP-Antrag) geschafft.

Der ADAC steht auch hinter dieser Aussage.



			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Mich wundert nur, warum hier Einige so "hochgehen", wenns um den SBF geht, versteh ich nicht.


Weil Menschen deshalb sterben.


			
				goeddoek schrieb:
			
		

> Der SBF ist nicht schwer. Das ist nur 'ne Fleissarbeit.


Bei mir im Kurs waren Leute, die anscheinend zum ersten Mal ein Geodreieck gesehen hatten.
Auch mathematisch war keine Substanz vorhanden.
Einer ist dann auch abgesprungen.

Ausserdem gibt es auch noch die Mehrheitsbevölkerung, deren Lebensinhalt nicht das Bootsfahren (und oder Angeln) darstellt....

Diese dürfen dann mit 5PS raus....

Wobei kleine Boote nicht unsicher sein müssen.
Man muss nur wissen, damit umzugehen.
Das tun die meisten nur nicht.
Deshalb gehören diese Leute auch in grosse Boote mit grossen Motoren.


----------



## goeddoek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



raubangler schrieb:


> Deshalb gehören diese Leute auch in grosse Boote mit grossen Motoren.



Die unerfahrene Leute dazu verleiten, bei Wetter rauszufahren, bei dem sie mit ihren Kleinbooten nicht rausgefahren wären.

Schade, dass Leute nie vorher ein Geodreieck gesehen haben, aber müssen die Anforderungen runtergesetzt werden, weil sich die Leute nicht mit dem Thema auseindersetzen wollen ?

Das halte ich für die falsche Richtung #h


----------



## Torsk_SH (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Auch sehenswert,

http://www.bigcatchtv.de/video/ux6_Was-muss-mit-auf-s-Boot-DGzRS


----------



## kaipiranja (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Ich gebe dem Threadersteller recht, niemand ist dagegen gefeilt das ihm auf See was widerfährt – ganz einfach aus dem Grunde weil es auch unkalkulierbare Umstände gibt die ein Unglück zufolge haben können.

Nichts desto trotz liest man immer wieder von „Leichtsinn“ und viel zu kleinen Booten, nicht beachteten Wetterwarnung…ehrlich gesagt ist das in meinem Verständnis kein Leichtsinn sondern Dummheit…und ich würde es auch so in entsprechenden Threads formulieren, Leuten die so was überlebt haben kann man nur Beglückwünschen…sie haben etwas dazugelernt und werden wahrscheinlich nicht wieder in die selbe Situation geraten .Genau das ist auch der Punkt, ein Großteil hat keine Respekt vor den Elementen geschweige denn kann er Gefahren einschätzen. 
Wer dies nicht kann sucht sich einen erfahrenen Guide mit entsprechender Ausrüstung oder bleibt ganz an Land alles andere wäre auch nicht mir „Angel ist aber mein Hobby“ zu rechtfertigen!

Viele vergessen noch eine Wichtige Sache wenn sie sich bei gewissen „Aktionen“ in Gefahr bringen: Nicht nur sie selber sind in Gefahr auch etwaige Retter die ausrücken müssen sind in Gefahr.

Ich muss zugeben das ich selber noch NIE (außer Makrelen Kutter) auf See geangelt habe, aber ich komme von der Waterkant, bin selber Starkwindsurfer und hab schon mit einem Überlebensanzug als Regattabegleitung bei 8ws vor Klitmöler im Boot gesessen…habe dabei allerdings nie den Respekt vor den Elementen verloren – eben aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen weiß ich was ich da tue…und es werden sich hier viele Bootführer anschließen können…aber für den „normalen Angler“ ist das sicherlich nichts!

Gruß, KAI


----------



## Macker (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Moin Moin warum in Deutschland eine Führerscheinpflicht ab 5ps besteht ist mir auch unklar, für mich wäre es sinnvoller sowas an der Bootsgröße Festzumachen.
Weil in Küstengewässern wo die meisten Kleinboote unterwegs sind brauch Ich nicht viel Navigation.
Die 5ps klausel ist in Deutschland auch recht einfach zu Umgehen das wäre bei der Bootsgrö?e einfacher.
Ich habe auch kein Sbf und mein erstes Boot mit 5Ps bekamm
Ich mit 12 Jahren bis heute bin Ich jedes Jahr von April bis September auf der Ostsee Unterwegs und dabei noch nie Ernsthaft in Schwierigkeiten geraten.
Das wichtigste Ist Klarer Menschenverstand und Respekt vor der See eine verläsliche Technik und eine Sinnvolle Ausrüstung des Bootes.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

@Raubangler :

Wenn wir der Logik "Unfallursache:Untermotorisierung wegen Führerscheinpflicht ab 3,68 KW" könnte da denn nicht auch stehen : "Unfallursache : Zu hoher Preis für die QM2.... Kleinbootfahrer abgesoffen" -- denn mitte QM2 wäre der Unfall doch sicherlich nicht so abgelaufen,gelle?
Oder :
Was ich damit sagen möchte : Wer käme schon auf den Gedanken, mit seiner Mofa auf der Autobahn zu fahren und dort die linke Spur zu blockieren ?
Was wäre dann die Schlagzeile ? "Unfallursache:Untermotorisierung wegen Führerscheinpflicht"

Das,was eigentlich immer vergessen wird : In erster Linie ist man Bootsführer und im Rahmen der "Seemännischen Sorgfaltspflicht" für das Boot (und zwar für ALLES an  Bord) und die Passagiere verantwortlich, und erst in zweiter Linie Angler.
Und:
Selbst wenn man für 4 Wochen anne See fährt,muss man IMMER damit rechnen,daß das Wetter nicht eine Ausfahrt zulässt. 


Uli


----------



## Ollek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



raubangler schrieb:


> *Unfallursache:*
> *"Untermotorisierung wegen Führerscheinpflicht ab 3,68 KW"*



Die Quelle die du nennst halte ich nicht grade für Neutral, weshalb ich Studien zu dieser Thematik von dieser Organisation erst mal in Frage stellen würde.

Stichwort:



> Bundesverband Wassersportwirtschaft e.V. kompetenter Ansprechpartner der Wassersport*industrie*


Wo das Augenmerk Primär sicher auf Industrie bzw. Verkaufzahlen liegt. Dennoch möchte ich nichts schlechtes über diesen Verein sagen.

Vom Prinzip her ist es das gleiche wenn die Zigarettenlobby sagt "rauchen verursacht keinen Krebs" (so wie sie es ja tut) Oder immer wieder mit abstrusen Studien kommt die die Schädlichkeit von Tabakkonsum verharmlost.
Ist zwar OT aber in etwa ähnlich.

Unabhängig davon, würdest du es in der Tat begrüssen das z.B. ab Januar 2009 die Führerscheinpflicht komplett wegfallen würde und JEDER sich quasi enstprechend grosse Boote kaufen und selbständig bewegen könnte unabhängig jedweder Fähigkeiten und Vorraussetzungen? 

Glaubst du allen Ernstes die Unfallzahlen würden sinken wenn morgen *JEDER* ne 15m Yacht durch die z.B. Hamburger Häfen fahren darf? Ohne jegliche Vorkenntnisse über Betonnung Vorfahrtsregeln etc? 

(bitte nicht vergleichen mit den gedrosselten Hausbooten in Brandenburg)

Ich zeig dir mal ein Beispiel was zwar Lustig aussieht es in Norwegen aber recht häufig anzufinden ist. (Da kannst du so ziemlich jeden Vermieter fragen)

http://www.bissclips.tv/bissclips_tv/spezial/einparken.html

Und hier handelt es sich nicht um ein Boot jenseits der 10m Marke, aber gleiches Recht für alle würde bedeuten das ohne FS Pflicht jeder entsprechend sogar noch grössere Boote durch bei weitem stärker befahrene Gewässer steuern darf.

*Und du meinst das würde die Unfallzahlen senken? |bigeyes

*Ich glaube in der Tat Honeyball hatte recht im anderen Thread


----------



## Ollek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



Ulrich Horst schrieb:


> Das,was eigentlich immer vergessen wird : In erster Linie ist man Bootsführer und im Rahmen der "Seemännischen Sorgfaltspflicht" für das Boot (und zwar für ALLES an  Bord) und die Passagiere verantwortlich, und erst in zweiter Linie Angler.
> Und:



Und nicht nur das, auch bei einem 5 PS Boot muss ich mir auch ohne FS über den Einsatzbereich dieses Fahrzeugs im klaren sein und das dieser nicht an einer "Tonne5" z.B. liegen kann. (Ihr wisst welche ich meine)

Denn dan haben wir das von Dir angesprochene Mofa auf der Autobahn


----------



## Macker (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Das ist doch genau das was Ich gesagt habe das muss über die Bootsgröße nicht über die Motorleistung geregelt werden.
Bei meinem Boot ist eine Drosslung über die Umdrehungen der Schraube vorgenommen wordenin den 70er Jahren die Entenpolizei war letztes Jahr noch damit zufrieden wobei Ich sagen muss das mein Boot wirklich langsam ist is eben ein Verdränger.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## muz660socke (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Hallo Ollek
Positiv ist ja schon einmal, das die ganze Sache relativ ruhig und sachlich diskutiert wird. Leider werden bei solchen Diskussionen einige  Ausdrucksweisen gleich immer persönlich und als beleidigend empfunden, obwohl diese vielleicht gar nicht so gemeint sind. Als Beispiel mein Begriff Nussschale.
Nun fahre ich seit 1999 mehrmals im Jahr mehrere Tage zum Hochseeangeln. Wenn bei diesen Ausfahrten auf einem Schiff zwischen 16 und 36 Meter die Ostsee durchstreift wird und man sieht bei den verschiedensten Wetterlagen Boote, Schlauchboote um 4-5 Meter Länge mitten in den Schifffahrtsrinnen, so macht man sich schon seine Gedanken. Letztlich ist es nicht mein Hintern um den es geht und jeder soll seinem Hobby nach Lust und Laune nachgehen. Ob das ganze als Leichtsinnig oder als Dummheit aufgefasst werden darf ist eine Sache, die Profis unter den Schiffsführern haben da Ihre eigene Meinung. Und die betreiben das Geschäft das ganze Jahr.
In diesem Sinne weiter ein Petri Heil und eine Unfallfreie Angelsaison.
Gruß, Gerd
PS. Und nicht gleich immer auf die Palme gehen #6


----------



## prinz1 (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

hallo alle zusammen

ich melde mich hier mal als fast völlig "unbedarfter" in sachen bootsfahren.
1. habe ich vor vielen, vielen jahren mal eine ausbildung zum matrosen der handelsschiffahrt gemacht. ich fahre seit nun aber 18 jahren nicht mehr zur see!
2. habe ich in diesem sommer an der müritz und nebengewässern mal ein floß mit 5 ps`er gemietet und bin da 5 tage "rumgegurkt".

resumee aus der ganzen sache für mich wäre folgendes:

1. man kann "seefahren" aber sowas von verlernen , das gibts gar nicht, hätte ich niiiieeee gedacht
2. selbst wenn ich nen sbf hätte, wäre der nach so langer zeit nix mehr nütze
was ich da alles zu lernen hatte, oder besser gesagt wieder zu erlernen, das hat mich selbst mehr als erstaunt.
3. kann ich nur allen sagen, die es nicht glauben wollen: wenn die ostsee will, macht sie dich "nackig" innerhalb weniger minuten ,aus eigener erfahrung weiß ich was es heißt nen sturm auf der ostsee mitzumachen, und das war auf nem 200 meter schiff!! sowas habe ich nicht mal in der biskaya erlebt ,krass , sauschnell da und "hinterfotzig" für ein kleinboot
( entschuldigt die ausdrucksweise, aber das beschreibt es am besten )
4. beim sbf scheiden sich die gemüter! ich bin da auch geteilter meinung
wäre schon schön, wenn man so ohne schein auch mal ein größeres boot fahren dürfte , aber ich sage mir dann, in deutschland gibts genug führerscheinfreie strecken zum "austoben" , andererseits wie vorhin schon beschrieben ist der sicherheitsaspekt einfach nicht zu übershen

das heißt im endeffekt *JA* zum SBF ! 

alles andere wäre eine farce, allerdings sollte die regelwut und damit einhergehende aufblähung von prüfung und den fragen irgendwo einhalt geboten werden.

da ich als fernziel die "erringung" eines eigenen bootes habe, allerdings auch ein etwas größeres , komme ich um den sbf ja eh nicht rum.

ach ja , und wie beim führerschein gilts natürlich auch für einen sbf: für jede situation im leben eines bootsfahrers hilft die beste prüfung nicht !!!!!
da hilft nur der eigene verstand , der da sagt : junge das lass ma lieber !

in deisem sinne

der prinz


----------



## Ollek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Nun die Schlauchboote mit 4-5m länge sind dann Nussschalen wenn da 5 PS oder weniger drannhängen.

Wenn es sich um zertifizierte Boote mit der Kat C handelt mit entsprechend grosser Motorisierung dann sehe ich darin eigentlich nicht die Probleme wenn es sich denn nicht grade um die hohe See handelt.
Da auch hier der Einsatzbereich wichtig ist.


----------



## MFT Sutje (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Ich hab mir hier mal die einzelnen Beiträge durchgelesen und muß dazu auch mal was sagen.

Ich hab den SBF See+Binnen gemacht und muß sagen,das ich es nicht bereut habe,denn in den Zeiten der Elektronik ist es fast schon selbstverständlich,das ein Boot,welches auf der Ostsee unterwegs ist,mit einem GPS ausgestattet ist.Ob es jetzt ein Plotter oder ein Handgerät ist,egal.Wenn die Technick aufällt,kann ich sagen:Moment mal,Navigtion,da war doch was.Seekarte+Kompass ist schonmal Pflicht an Bord.Dann kann man sich immer noch an Tonnen,Leuchtfeuern oder Landmarken orientieren,falls es die Sicht zuläßt.
Das hätte ich ohne den Schein zwar auch schon gekonnt,aber die meisten haben nicht Bootsfahrende Verwandschaft,die einem alles schon von anfang an gezeigt haben.Auch haben die meisten die aus dem Binnenland kommen nicht so den Blick für´s Wetter,welches immer im Auge zu behalten ist.

Als ich mit meinem Bootsausbau angefangen hab,hatte ich hier auch mal ein paar Fragen gestellt,welche mir von Dolfin mit sehr sehr guten Ratschlägen beantwortet wurden,denn die Bootsfahrende Verwandschaft ist ausgestorben.Danke hierfür nocheinmal.

Es wurde schon oft der mit "5PS zur Tonne 5" Threat erwähnt,dort hatte ich geschrieben,das ich den SBF gemacht hab,damit ich stärkere Motoren fahren darf,denn mein Hauprevier ist und bleibt die Niederelbe,und da ist,vom Schwell und Sog,immer Schlechtwetter.und ich kann sagen,das ich mitlerweile genau weiß,was Wellen sind. Ich wurde dort auch recht barsch angemacht,wegen meiner Äußerungen zu Wellenhöhe und dem Befahren der Elbe,aber mit einem 5PS Boot hab ich im Fahrwasser nichts zu suchen.Ich bin jetzt heil froh,das ich mein Boot soweit verstärkt und versteift hab,das ich es mit 40PS fahren kann,ich hab jetzt immer noch reserven,wenn ich auf Tour bin.

Einige werden jetzt denken,naja,die Elbe,aber achtung,ich biete das mal wieder an,wer Wellen kennen lernen möchte,kann mich gerne besuchen,ob das jetzt mit dem eigenen Boot ist oder mit meinem.

Was man auf jeden Fall vermeiden sollte ist Alkohol an Bord,der hat da nichts zu suchen.Wenn es nur ein Alsterwasser ist,okay,aber mehr nicht,denn wenn man sich durch eine unachtsamkeit in einer Notsituaton befindet,behindert jeder Tropfen Alkohol die Sichweise der Dinge.


Eine andere Geschichte von mir:


Diesen Sommer habe ich einen ganzen Tag auf der Elbe verbracht,nicht mit angeln,aber mit völlig hirnverbranten Heitzen.Alles war tiptop,so das ich zum Mittag die Este(Nebenfluß der Elbe) nach Hause gefahren bin,um etwas zu Essen und die Tanks zu befüllen.
Das tat ich dann auch,aber an statt wieder Richtung Elbe zu fahren,wollte ich noch mal die Este weiter hoch,denn jetzt wollte ich angeln.
Alles schön,alles gut,aber auf einmal hörte ich klappergeräusche vom Motor,und als ich mich umdrehte,kam schon der erste Rauch unter der Haube hoch.Der Motor war dann im nächsten Moment auch aus,und Brannte richtig stark.
Die Elektrik hatte sich etzündet und ein Teil des Motorgehäuses fing schon an zu schmelzen.
Also erstmal Benzinzufuhr abmachen Tank bergen,FEURLÖSCHER raufhalten!!!!!!!!!!

Was hatte ich für ein Glück,das ich nen Feuerlöscher dabei hatte und das alles nicht auf der Elbe,womöglich im Fahrwasser,passiert ist.
Bei uns in der Este bin ich dann noch mit dem E-Bugmotor wieder nach hause.
So schnell kann es gehen,das was passiert,und man muß noch nicht mal direkt Schuld haben.



Was mir an dem einen Thema,das mit der Unwetterwarnung und der stehts laufenden Bilgenpumpe,auch nicht gefallen hat,das die jungs trotz dem raus sind.
Wenn es an dem Tag,bei denen zum Rettungseinsatz gekommen wäre,hätten die sich noch wärmer anziehen können,denn es wird in diesem Moment grob Fahrlässig gehandelt.
Hand auf´s Herz,kein Fisch ist es Wert,das die Familie ein Mitglied weniger hat.

Letztes WE war das Kleinbootevent in Neustadt,wo es den Tag über eine 4-5 war,ich hab aus meiner Erfahrung raus abgesagt.Ich hätte zwar noch fahren können,aber auch nur mit durchgend laufender Bilgenpumpe,aber nicht mehr!!!!!


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Eigentlich müsste es umgekehrt sein.
Nur wer Erfahrung besitzt, darf mit einem kleinen Boot raus.

Damit hat man schon einmal 50% der tödlichen Unfälle ausgeschlossen.
Das betrifft die Leute, die nicht gelernt haben, bei einem Kleinboot in einen Eimer zu pieseln.

Und zu dem immer wiederkehrenden Argument, dass sich ohne SBF jeder Vollpfosten eine 15m Yacht kauft und losbrettert:

1. Diejenigen, die sich eine 15m Yacht leisten können, haben meistens etwas Hirn hinter den Augen.

2. Auch mit SBF gibt es ausreichend Vollpfosten auf dem Wasser.

3. Niemand hat gesagt, dass es ganz ohne Führerscheinpflicht sein soll. Auch im EU-Ausland gibt es PS-, Tonnen oder Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen. Oder eine Kombination aus diesen Dingen. Das sollte aber erst bei 40PS losgehen.


----------



## Ollek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



raubangler schrieb:


> Bei mir im Kurs waren Leute, die anscheinend zum ersten Mal ein Geodreieck gesehen hatten.
> Auch mathematisch war keine Substanz vorhanden.
> Einer ist dann auch abgesprungen.



Solche Leute sollten in der Tat keine Boote der besagten Grössen bzw. Leistungsklassen fahren da man annehmen muss das sich diese auch dort bewegen wollen wo zumindest mathematisches und Nautisches Grundwissen von Nöten sind.

Bedenke elektronische Geräte können versagen.



raubangler schrieb:


> Ausserdem gibt es auch noch die Mehrheitsbevölkerung, deren Lebensinhalt nicht das Bootsfahren (und oder Angeln) darstellt....



Das ist wie beim Pilotenschein, die Mehrheit hat ihn nicht und darf somit nicht am Flugverkehr teilnehmen.
Und sei froh das die Gesetzte nicht so sind das man mit 5 PS ohne Schein fliegen darf.

Aber es liegt JEDEM frei der die Geistigen und Körperlichen Fähigkeiten dazu hat diesen Schein zu machen. Und wenn es am Geld scheitern sollte gibts es genau wie beim Wassersport genügend Verbände und Vereine die auch Finanziell schwachen dieses z.B. ermöglichen.

Du sieht so gross sind die Hürden gar nicht wenn man sich zu Wassser zu See und in der Luft fortbewegen will.

Aber ein kleines bischchen geistiger Reife und Unvoreingenommenheit sollten vorhanden sein.



> Eigentlich müsste es umgekehrt sein.
> Nur wer Erfahrung besitzt, darf mit einem kleinen Boot raus.



(jetzt wirds dann nur noch Ironisch meinerseits)

|uhohu hast recht, wie in dem Video sollten sich   total unbefleckte die von tuten und blasen keine Ahnung haben gleich mit den grossen Booten mit viel PS ins Getümmel stürzen weitab der SeeSchstrO. Ohne Ausbildung Einweisung etc.  (Ich rede nicht von der 10 min Einweisung bei irgendwelchen Vermietern)



> Damit hat man schon einmal 50% der tödlichen Unfälle ausgeschlossen.



Du meinst die 50% die sich mit 5 PS Booten ausserhalb ihres Einsatzgebietes Bewegen ?

Würden die sich entspechend dort aufhalten wo es mit 5PS emfohlen wird hätten wir warscheinlich bei weitem nicht die Unfallzahl. 



> Diejenigen, die sich eine 15m Yacht leisten können, haben meistens etwas Hirn hinter den Augen.



|bigeyes Und was wenn nur ein einziger das nicht hat?

Und wenn du mal in Berliner Gewässern unterwegs bist weiss du was ich meine und die haben den FS und somit sollte man annehmen auch Hirn. Und stell dir vor der FS wär abgeschafft  dann steigt die Zahl der Hirnis ins unermässliche.



> 3. Niemand hat gesagt, dass es ganz ohne Führerscheinpflicht sein soll.



|kopfkrat Deine ganze Argumentation zielt aber darauf ab.



> Auch im EU-Ausland gibt es PS-, Tonnen oder Geschwindigkeitsbegrenzungen.



Und auch da gibt es Unfälle


----------



## Ollek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

PS

@ Raubangler

|kopfkrat was ich ebenfalls nicht verstehe, du willst z.B. bei Rettungskräften immer Profis weil die deiner Meinung nach besser ausgebildet sind die bessere Ausrüstung haben etc. und die Amtateure (FFW) warum auch immer nicht in der LAge sein sollen Brände zu Löschen oder Menschenleben zu retten.

Und auf der andern Seite willst du das jeder Dahergelaufene ohne Aubildung und Nachweiss von Fähigkeiten etc. am Bootsverkehr teilnehmen darf.

Sind so Sachen die begreif ich nich.#c



raubangler schrieb:


> Das sollte aber erst bei 40PS losgehen.



40 Ps?

Gut, dann behaupte ich kommen Leute und kaufen sich Boote mit 60cm und mehr Tiefgang was bei 40 PS Motorleistung durchaus noch Sinn macht und die Zahl der Grundsitzer wird sprunghaft ansteigen weil die Leute nicht wissen was gelb schwarze Stangen bedeuten. 

(ist aber nur Hypothetisch)


----------



## HD4ever (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

man kann sich hier die Köpfe heiß reden ..... und bringen wird es doch nix #d
auf jeden Fall ist der SBF nicht verkehrt, im Gegenteil sollte jeder der sich öfter auf der Ostsee rumtreibt anstreben den zu machen ! 
aber fakt ist doch das es mit nem vernünftigen Boot und der passenden Ausrüstung auch im Küstenbereich durchaus möglich ist ohne den SBF schöne Stunden auf dem Wasser zu verbringen.
Erfahrene Bootsangler kommen auch mit nem 5 PS'er weniger in brenzlige Situationen als "Freizeitangler" die mit dem falschen Boot und unpassender Ausrüstung 1-2 mal in den Ferien aufs Meer raus fahren ....
ein jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied - meiner Meinung soll das alles so bleiben ohne Reglemetierungen oder Vorschriften - bei Rettungsaktionen sollten bloß ab und an mal die grobe Fahrlässigkeit in Betracht gezogen werden - wenn die einmal ordentlich blechen durften wird das nen Lerneffekt geben, da bin ich mir sicher .....


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Die unerfahrene Leute dazu verleiten, bei Wetter rauszufahren, bei dem sie mit ihren Kleinbooten nicht rausgefahren wären.



Unerfahrene Leute fahren auch bei Wetter mit Kleinboot raus.
Mit grossen Booten kommen sie aber vielleicht wieder zurück.

Schau' Dir mal die Bootsvermieter in Griechenland an.
Da geht das so ab 15PS los.
Die wollen ihre Boote schliesslich wiedersehen.


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



Ollek schrieb:


> Die Quelle die du nennst halte ich nicht grade für Neutral, weshalb ich Studien zu dieser Thematik von dieser Organisation erst mal in Frage stellen würde.
> ....



Was hast Du denn gegen den ADAC?


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



MFT Sutje schrieb:


> ...
> Alles war tiptop,so das ich zum Mittag die Este(Nebenfluß der Elbe) nach Hause gefahren bin,um etwas zu Essen und die Tanks zu befüllen.
> ...



Die Este war der einzige Ort bisher, wo ich mir einen größeren Motor gewünscht hatte.
Mein Jollenkreuzer lag in Königsmoor und zum Kranen bin ich dann (mit gesetztem Mast) mit Strömung Richtung Buxtehude getuckert.

Vor der einen Brücke hinter der Kurve (Estebrücke?) haben mich meine 4 PS kaum zum Stehen gebracht.


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



Ollek schrieb:


> ...
> Das ist wie beim Pilotenschein, die Mehrheit hat ihn nicht und darf somit nicht am Flugverkehr teilnehmen.
> Und sei froh das die Gesetzte nicht so sind das man mit 5 PS ohne Schein fliegen darf.
> ...



Damit es bei der Regelwut überhaupt noch Flieger gibt, wurde die Ultraleichtfliegerei entwickelt.
Diese Flieger sind inzwischen so schnell wie richtige Flieger, wiegen nur nix und sind dementsprechend instabil.
Tolles Resultat #q

Ich fühlte mich als Flugschüler (PPL-B) in einem Motorsegler richtig sicher.
Fällt der Motor aus, kann man noch segeln.
Wie bei der Jolle.
;-)


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



Ollek schrieb:


> PS
> 
> @ Raubangler
> 
> ...



Die Arbeit selbst kann, muss aber nicht schlechter sein.
Private Wachdienste oder Bürgerwehren können z.B. bestimmte polizeiliche Tätigkeiten bestimmt besser und billiger erledigen.
Trotzdem haben sie da absolut nichts verloren.
Dito für die Rettungsdienste.


----------



## raubangler (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ....
> ...bei Rettungsaktionen sollten bloß ab und an mal die grobe Fahrlässigkeit in Betracht gezogen werden - wenn die einmal ordentlich blechen durften wird das nen Lerneffekt geben, da bin ich mir sicher .....



Wieviel durftest Du denn zahlen?


----------



## Ollek (15. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



raubangler schrieb:


> Ich fühlte mich als Flugschüler (PPL-B) in einem Motorsegler richtig sicher.
> Fällt der Motor aus, kann man noch segeln.
> Wie bei der Jolle.
> ;-)



|kopfkrat Mich wundert das du im Jahr 2008 immer noch Schüler der PPL-B bist obwohl es diesen Schein nach meinem Wissen seit 2002 oder 2003 nicht mehr gibt.(oder noch Länderspezifisch?)

Ich habe 92 die PPL-C in [SIZE=-1]EDOZ absolviert die ich bis heute nicht umgeschrieben habe. Wohl auch weil kein bedarf besteht und ich auch keinerlei Nachweise über Stunden habe.

Aber du siehst wie wichtig es ist das man auch dieses Hobby gelernt haben muss auch wen kein Motor mit am Start ist und einen die Behördern nicht ohne Lappen in die Luft lassen.

Warum also beim Boot bzw. Schiffsführen nicht?

Schuldigung an die Mod ich weiss es ist OT 
[/SIZE]


----------



## raubangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



Ollek schrieb:


> |kopfkrat Mich wundert das du im Jahr 2008 immer noch Schüler der PPL-B bist obwohl es diesen Schein nach meinem Wissen seit 2002 oder 2003 nicht mehr gibt.(oder noch Länderspezifisch?)
> ...[SIZE=-1]
> [/SIZE]


Wo steht denn was von 2008?
OT off


----------



## noworkteam (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Arbeit selbst kann, muss aber nicht schlechter sein.
> Private Wachdienste oder Bürgerwehren können z.B. bestimmte polizeiliche Tätigkeiten bestimmt besser und billiger erledigen.
> Trotzdem haben sie da absolut nichts verloren.
> Dito für die Rettungsdienste.


 
Komisch, ein System, welches seit mehr als 100 Jahre eine ihm 1982 übertragene hoheitliche Aufgabe nur durch Spenden finanziert erfolgreich durchführt, soll schlechter sein als eine durch Steuergeldern finanzierte Seenotrettungs-Behörde ????;+

Oder denkst Du das die Retter auf den Kreuzern sich in Notnot geratenen Personen nach Nationalität, Religion etc. ausssuchen ??

Der Vergleich mit der Polizei / Bürgerwehr hinkt: Die Seenotrettung ist keine Exikutive,..,sprich sie greift nicht in die Grundrechte des Einzelnen ein... ganz im Gegenteil: Sie sorgt dafür das diese Grundrechte weiter genossen werden können.

Die DGzRS ist aus meiner Sicht vielmehr ein Paradebeispiel, wie eine hoheitliche Aufgabe ohne direkte staatliche Unterstützung funktionieren kann.

Gruß


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wieviel durftest Du denn zahlen?



bei mir sehe ich nicht den Tatbestand das ich grob fahrlässig gehandelt habe #c
mein Boot ist recht Seetüchtig und ich kann mich auch bei Windstärke 7 und 1-1,5m hohen Wellen drauf verlassen - macht kein Spaß aber schon erbrobt.
habe alles an Sicherheitsmitteln an Bord - abgesehen das mir das Funkgerät + zugehörige Lizens noch fehlt.
denke damit ich bin da weitaus besser ausgestattet als viele andere die sich auf der Ostsee rumtreiben
und abgesehen davon hab ich auch etwas Erfahrung auf dem Wasser !
und nochmal für alle - ich hab nix bezahlt da die Rechnung zu niedrig ausgefallen wäre ( unter 150 EUR gibts keine Rechnung / son Seenotkreuzer wird mit 170 EUR/Std berechnet ) ....
bin dafür nun auch Fördermitglied
ich hab sie wenigstens dann auch in Anspruch genommen die Hilfe, mir war sie professionell genug :m


----------



## schleppangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

jetzt muß ich auch noch einmal eine lanze für die freiwilligen helfer der dgzrs brechen.alle die dort tätig sind haben lange jahre als kapitäne gearbeitet ,sind also sehr erfahren und die schiffe der dgzrs sind mit die besten die es auf der welt gibt.also haben sie auch die entsprechende ausrüstung für ihre tätigkeit.dies wäre wohl nicht der fall wenn vater staat dies zu finanieren hätte ,denn aufgrund leerer staatskassen wäre die ausrüstung sehr wahrscheinlich veraltet.





> Zitat:
> Zitat von *HD4ever*
> 
> 
> ...


 
ich denke hd4ever weiß wo der fehler lag und hat ich bestimmt seine gedanken gemacht.er ist allerdings mit der richtigen technik unterwegs gewesen,die leider versagt hat.


----------



## Ollek (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



raubangler schrieb:


> Wo steht denn was von 2008?
> OT off



Ja sorry habs grade gelesen, "Ich fühlte" hab ich als Präsens "fühle" gelesen.


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



raubangler schrieb:


> Die Este war der einzige Ort bisher, wo ich mir einen größeren Motor gewünscht hatte.
> Mein Jollenkreuzer lag in Königsmoor und zum Kranen bin ich dann (mit gesetztem Mast) mit Strömung Richtung Buxtehude getuckert.
> 
> Vor der einen Brücke hinter der Kurve (Estebrücke?) haben mich meine 4 PS kaum zum Stehen gebracht.





Dann kannst du dir ja vorstellen,was ich an den schönen Sommersonntegen mache in meinem Garten!!!!!!!!

Untermotorisierte Freizeitskipper beobachten,beim wenden,aufstoppen oder Aufbauten abreißen an der Brücke.
Wohne ca 80m von weg.


Dieses was raubangeler schreib ist auch wieder ein Zeichen,das es Skipper oder Eigner von Booten/Yachten gibt,die die kleinen Flüsse der Niederelbe unterschätzen(ist nicht persöhnlich gemeint).Die Este ist im Bereich Estebrügge stark verengt um Platz für Gärten am Wasser zu haben.Hier geht bei Hochwasser,wenn es auch noch geregnet hat,manchmal eine Stromgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 6kn durch.
Man kann es kaum glauben,wie viele Unfälle hier passieren.Aufbauten werden an der Brücke abgerissen,da die Boote oft nicht rechtzeitig aufstoppen können.Propeller werden bei zu Hektischen Wendemanövern abgerissen und es gab sogar schon sinkende Boote,die sich beim wenden Löcher in die Außenhaut gerissen haben,wenn sie das Bollwerk gerammt haben.

Aus diesem Grund gibt es ab diesem Sommer auch ein Einsatzboot der Freiwilligen Feuerwehr in Estebrügge.Es ist ein 5,50 Buster Boot mit 40PS Aussenborder,genau das richtige für die Este,leicht und wendig.
Es wurden bisher,hoffe die Zahl stimmt,10 Einsätze gefahren,wo es nur um das Bergen oder Abschleppen von Booten ging,gefahren.
Ich möchte nicht auf die Hilfe dieser Freiwilligen Helfer verzichten,gerade nicht im Bereich der Niederelbe,wo es keinen Stützpunkt der DGzRS gibt.Hier wird alles was es an Seenotfällen gibt,durch die DLRG und Feuerwehr koordiniert und sie helfen!!!!
Der gesamte Niedersächsische Bereich der Elbe soll bis mitte nächsten Jahren eine recht neue Flotte von Rettungsbooten erhalten,welche sich in keinster weise mit der der DGzRS messen können,aber auf jeden Fall besser sind als die vorhandenen.


----------



## raubangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

4PS reichen aus, um einen 7m S-Jollenkreuzer in Gleitfahrt zu bringen.
Nur zum schnellen Rückwärtsfahren sind die nicht konstruiert  worden.
Das Wasser kam in Mengen rückwärts durch die Lenzklappen.

An dieser Brücke fehlt kein Rettungsboot, sondern eine vernünftige Signalanlage inkl. Steganlage vor der Kurve.
Dürfte auch billiger sein.

Sonst könnte man ja auch auf Land alle Ampeln und Verkehrsschilder abschrauben und dann an jede Kreuzung einen Rettungswagen hinstellen.


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

vielleicht sind ja Jollenkreuzer gar nicht für Flußfahrten und Motorantrieb konzipiert worden ? |kopfkrat :m

ist doch genau der Punkt das halt manche Boote auch nicht zum Angeln auf offener See konzipiert worden sind ....


----------



## raubangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



HD4ever schrieb:


> vielleicht sind ja Jollenkreuzer gar nicht für Flußfahrten und Motorantrieb konzipiert worden ? |kopfkrat :m
> ...



Du kannst ja mal mit Deinem Boot mit Vollgas rückwärts fahren.
Dafür wurde kein Boot entwickelt....

Mit Aussenborder ist man vor dieser Brücke noch vergleichsweise gut dran - man kann noch lenken.
Boote mit Wellenantrieb und ohne Bugstrahlruder haben in dieser künstlichen Wildwasseranlage die A-karte.


----------



## Ollek (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Ich dachte immer es wäre ein Boardmythos das es Leute gibt die mit 5 PS Booten zur Tonne 5 wollen.
Und jetzt lese ich das der Über und Obervorsichtigste Raubangler der zig Antriebe  an Board hat  und sich nur von Profis helfen lässt selbst der TE dieses Beitrages ist.



raubangler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat schon mal jemand von Euch den Weg zur Tonne 5 mit einem Kleinboot gewagt?
> Oder plant gerade jemand so eine Tour?
> 
> ...



:gZu deinen angesprochenen Unfallzahlen mit untermotorisierten Boote, ja klar wenn man sowas vorhat sind diese Zahlen am Steigen.
Und dann noch im Konvoi

Hier hat einer den Begriff gebraucht "Mofa auf der Autobahn"

Wann begreifen Leute das diese Boote dort nicht verloren haben?  Und dann rumjammern...


----------



## HD4ever (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

so ähnlich sehe ich das auch ....
kann mich dem Eindruck nicht erwehren das hier manche die Weißheit mit Löffeln gef..... haben aber immer Äpfel mit Birnen vergleichen ...... 

jo - mein Boot kann anständig rückwärts fahren mit 25 PS :m

hab nun nix Lust mehr auf dieses Thema hier .... wurde auch schon alles wichtige gesagt ! 
ich bin froh das es die dgzrs gibt, sei es um irgendwelche unvorsichtige Lebensmüde zu retten oder auch mal welche wie mich denen der Motor verreckt ...
denke jeder der in ner Notlage ist freut sich wenn Hilfe am Horizont erscheint - sei es nen Rettungkreuzer oder auch "nur" nen geseztes Segel welches auf einen zusteuert.
Auf See wird geholfen - sch*** egal von wem !


----------



## raubangler (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



Ollek schrieb:


> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
> 
> Ich dachte immer es wäre ein Boardmythos das es Leute gibt die mit 5 PS Booten zur Tonne 5 wollen.
> ...



Ich will und andere haben es ja bereits gemacht.
Da sind Bilder von der Tonne im Trööt, die von 5 PS Booten aus geschossen worden sind.
Und diese Antwort wollte ich eigentlich haben und nicht das Gedröhne drumherum.

Und ich will immer noch.
Dieses Jahr hatte ich Knieprobleme und alles brachte nicht so richtig Spass.
Aber nach einer Meniskus-OP vor einem Monat geht es so langsam wieder aufwärts.

Im Sommerurlaub in Kroatien habe ich mit der Küstenjolle mal  getestet, wie es so ist, wenn man mit einem Kleinboot kein Land mehr sieht.
Allerdings nicht mit 5PS, ein BF2 war schon dabei.

Das ganze dann mit XXL-Wobbler für Thunfische und dann immer geradeaus Richtung Italien.
Einsam auf dem Wasser kriegt man eine sonderbare innere Ruhe.
Wie bei Hemingway - fehlte nur noch der grosse Fisch.

Irgendwann habe ich dann aber doch Schiss bekommen.
Und zwar, dass die kroatische Küstenwache auch mich aufmerksam werden könnte.
Boot nicht registriert, keine Angelerlaubnis, für Thunfischfang schon dreimal nicht, das hätte Aua gegeben.


----------



## Honeyball (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Der Vergleich mit dem Autoführerschein hinkt doch an allen Ecken und Enden.
Auf dem festen Boden in den Städten gefährdet jedes Auto und jedes Motorrad in irgendeiner Form die dort umherstreifenden Fußgänger und Radfahrer. Die gibt's doch auf dem Meer garnicht, höchstens ein paar Schwimmer an den Stränden.
Also lasst uns einfach bojenummantelte Schwimmzonen an den Stränden errichten, in die kein Boot reinfahren darf.
Dann können wir für alle Freizeitskipper die Führerscheine abschaffen und die DGzRS gleich mit. Höchstens eine einfache Prüfung für das Benutzen von Häfen sollte man noch verlangen, damit jeder weiß, das ein ausparkender Tanker wartepflichtig ist gegenüber jedem Kleinboot und grundsätzlich im Hafen rechts vor links gilt.
Jeder, der mit seinem privaten Boot auf's Meer rausfährt, ist fortan selbst für seine Sicherheit verantwortlich. Wenn er dabei draufgeht, tragen die Erben halt die Bergungskosten und gut ist.
Wenn er einem Kutter oder Trawler oder Tanker zu nahe kommt und dessen Hupen ignoriert, wird er halt platt gemacht, selbst Schuld.
Dann kann jeder nach seinen geistigen Fähigkeiten selbst entscheiden, ob er was über Navigation, Wetterkunde und Seefahrtsregeln lernt oder nicht.
Die Boote werden zukünftig per EU-Norm mit 'nem außen angebrachten Vollgummiring ausgestattet, damit beim Zusammenstoß nichts Schlimmes passiert, ähnlich wie beim Autoscooter auf der Kirmes.
Die Wasserschutzpolizei fährt Patrouille und bestraft diejenigen, die besoffen Boot fahren oder im Stehen pinkeln nach einem festgelegten Bußgeldkatalog.

|kopfkratmmh, ist natürlich schade für die, die soviel Zeit und Geld in ihren SBF gesteckt haben, aber die können sich ja damit trösten, was sie für einen Kenntnis- und Wissensvorsprung haben und sich das Geld wieder reinholen, indem sie gelegentlich bei 5-6 Bft. einen versehentlich zu weit rausgefahrenen Tretbootfahrer von Tonne 5 kostenpflichtig zurück an den Strand schleppen.:m

@Ollek, klasse, wie Du in Deinem Anfangsposting mit ganz viel Sensibilität das eigentliche Problem angesprochen hast, einerseits in dem Bewusstsein, hier genau diese Reaktionen zu erhalten, die mit Deinem eigentlichen Ansinnen so gar nichts zu tun haben, aber andererseits mit dem festen Willen, nicht einfach zu schweigen und Dir Deinen Teil zu denken, sondern die Diskussion und damit verbundene Bewusstseinsbildung  bei den weniger weit vorausdenkenden Boardies anzustacheln. 
Einzelne in ihrer (anderen) Meinung so extrem Gefestigte wie z.B. raubangler kannst Du natürlich nicht beeinflussen (und willst es vermutlich auch nicht), aber wenn nur einer, der hier mitliest, von mir aus auch ohne selbst was zu schreiben, sich irgendwann in einer nicht so ganz sicheren (Wetter-)Situation eines Besseren besinnt und auf eine zu riskante Ausfahrt verzichtet, hat dieser Thread um Längen mehr bewirkt als jede Beiliedsbekundigung an irgendwelche unbekannten Hinterbliebenen, die es wohl ohnehin nie lesen werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



> Einzelne in ihrer (anderen) Meinung so extrem Gefestigte wie z.B. raubangler kannst Du natürlich nicht beeinflussen (und willst es vermutlich auch nicht), aber wenn nur einer, der hier mitliest, von mir aus auch ohne selbst was zu schreiben, sich irgendwann in einer nicht so ganz sicheren (Wetter-)Situation eines Besseren besinnt und auf eine zu riskante Ausfahrt verzichtet, hat dieser Thread um Längen mehr bewirkt als jede Beiliedsbekundigung an irgendwelche unbekannten Hinterbliebenen, die es wohl ohnehin nie lesen werden.


Sehr gut - da sieht man wieder warum Honeyball ein Topmoderator ist...
#6#6


----------



## Ollek (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



Ollek schrieb:


> Und nochmals es soll keine Anprangerung des anderen TE sein, denn diese Aussage steht stellvertretend für warscheinlich alle von uns die in Norwegen oder auf Nord und Ostsee unterwegs sind..
> Aber es sollte einem zu denken geben *und den einen oder anderen dazu bewegen vieleicht doch den nicht ganz so unützen Schein fürs Boot zu machen.*



@ Honeyball

genau das war mein anliegen #6

Ich persönlich muss sagen, seit dem ich den Schein habe fühle ich mich bei weitem Sicherer.
Als ich damals mit 5PS oder noch kleineren Boote auf Bodden und Bodensee unterwegs war hatt ich immer ein ungutes Gefühl wenn grössere Boote direkt Kurs auf mich nahmen. Und je näher die kamen umso unguter wurde es.
Ich wich den Schiffen dann meist in riesigen Bögen aus um es ja von der Seite aus zu sehen.

Heute weiss ich was zu tun ist. Höhre aber immer noch Kollegen denen es genauso geht.
Auch fahre ich nicht mehr Kreuz und Quer durch den Bodden und weiss nicht wer vorrang hat und wer nicht was mir  damals ebenfalls ein flaues Gefühl bescherte.

Und daher muss ich sagen man braucht sich nicht mit aller Kraft gegen den Schein zu stellen (wie es einige tun) sondern sollte es aus dem Blickwinkel sehen das *EINEM* *persönlich* das Wissen gehört was unter Umständen das Leben rettet und nicht einer Behörde.


----------



## MFT Sutje (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



raubangler schrieb:


> 4PS reichen aus, um einen 7m S-Jollenkreuzer in Gleitfahrt zu bringen.
> Nur zum schnellen Rückwärtsfahren sind die nicht konstruiert  worden.
> Das Wasser kam in Mengen rückwärts durch die Lenzklappen.
> 
> ...



Mir wurde bei meinem SBF beigebracht,das ich Flußfahrten nach Möglichkeit immer gegen den Strom ausübe.So bleiben gerade schwächer Motorisierte Boote manövrierfähig.
Aber stimmt schon Jollenkreutzer können nicht gut Rückwärts fahren,konnte unser 25er Ausgleicher auch nicht und der hatte nen 8er hinten dran.

Das Rettungsboot liegt auch nur an der Brücke,da die Feuerwehr dort auch ist.Und Signale in dem Sinne von Lichtern gibt es nicht.Aber es sind an der Estemündung alle Telefonummern und Funknummern der einzelnen Brückenwärter und die Flußkilomerter angegeben,wann diese Brücken halt zu erwarten sind.
Es ist mitlerweile leider auch so,das man,wenn man in die Este einläuft,in Stade bei der Schwingebrücke anrufen muß,das man in ca.45min. an der Hove Brücke ist.Dann fährt ein Wärter aus Stade los,um diese zu öffnen.

Vor der Kurve ist es nicht zuläßig eine Steanlage zu erbauen,laut Aussage vom WSA Nord/Hamburg.Eine Steganlage würde zu behinderung der Schiffffahrtwege führen,denn die Este ist bei Ebbe hier nur noch 8m breit.
Deshalb haben wir auch eine Art Hafen gebaut,welcher 6m in unseren Garten geht und eine läne von 29m hat.Andere bauen sich dafür zwei Häuser,aber wir haben einen schicken Anleger.Vor der Brücke sind genug Stege die zum Festmachen und warten geignet sind,man sollte aber garede in den verengten Stellen nicht zu schnell Fahren,damit man auch ja rechzeitig aufstoppt.
Und genau dieser Hafen ist auch bei einem Revierführer der Unterelbe als Warteschleife angegeben.Muß mal sehen ob ich da nen Link zu finde.

Manchmal frage ich mich wirklich,warum du so einen festgefahrenen Kopp hast.Man kann einfach nicht die Wasserstraßen mit den Landstraßen vergleichen.
Ich finde es gut,das sich so kleine Gemeinden,wie Jork,sich Gedanken um die Sicherheit auf dem Wasser machen,und halt an den Brennpunkten Rettungskräfte mit Material unterstützen.


----------



## hornhechteutin (16. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Moin Moin ,
@Ollek
#r vor der Eröffnung dieses Threads .

@all
ich lese hier schon seit geraumer Zeit mit und bin von einigen Postings nicht gerade begeistert . Ich fahre seit Jahren auf der Ostsee mit Boote raus .Ich kann auch nur über meine Erfahrung auf der Ostsee sprechen , auf Flüssen bin ich noch nicht gefahren . Erst mit Kleinboote und 5 PS mit der entsprechender Ausrüstung (Kompaß, Seekarte, Weste, Rauchbombe u.ä.) , später mit einem Kutter . Ich habe in meinem Handy die Nr. der Wapo UND der DGzRS eingespeichert und zeige den Mitfahrern dies auch für alle Fälle . Am Anfang bin ich mit den Kleinbooten sehr vorsichtig rausgefahren . Sobald ich ein flaues Gefühl im Magen bekommen hab , ähnlich wie es Jörg (HD4ever) beschieben hat , bin ich lieber zurück in den Hafen auch wenn meine Mitfahrer es anders gesehen haben . Mit der Zeit und damit mit der Erfahrung hab ich mir immer mehr zugetraut . Kommt aber auch jetzt das miese Gefühl dann geht es zurück denn ich bin verantwortlich für Besatzung und Boot zu 100 % . Ein Auge beim Angeln , ein Auge auf´s Wasser/Wetter ist meine Deviese dann kann man viele Dinge schon vorhersehen und sicher reagieren . Die Häufigkeit der Unfälle an der Motorieseirung festzumachen halte ich persönlich für Blödsinn . Nicht das Boot macht Fehler sondern der Bootführer weil er leichtsinnig handelt und Fehler macht . Mit 5 PS Boote in Nähe der Küste zum angeln rauszufahren beim richtigen Wind ( Windstärke 5-6 kann ungefährlicher sein als 2-3 je nach dem aus welcher Richtung er kommt ) ist , wenn der gesunde Menschenverstand eingeschaltet ist und Rettungswesten angelegt sind u.s.w machbar . Ich sage bewußt nicht ungefährlich , denn die See ist unberechenbar . Wer keinen Respekt vor der See hat , sollte nicht selber rausfahren sondern jemanden ans Ruder lasse , der die Gewässer kennt . Ich habe schon diverse Boardis bei verschiedenen Touren/Wetterverältnissen ,wie auch letzten Samstag mitgenommen . Hätte ich das Gefühl gehabt , das einige mit dem Wetter überfordert gewesen wären , wären wir umgekehrt auch wenn es für mich nicht so gewesen wäre . Da gibt es keine Ausnahmen bei mir .
Es wurde schon geschrieben , das sich diejenigen , die öffters mit Booten auf der See unterwegs sind , Gedanken machen sollten den SBF-See zu machen . Argumente wie zu teuer , in Deutschland wird alles mit Regeln versehen , sind fadenscheinlich . Der SBF-See kann , wenn man  ohne Schulung aus Büchern lernt und sich die Unterlagen von Freunden leiht , keine 200 € kosten . Ist halt nicht einfach und man muß was dafür tun . Ich fühle mich jetzt mit dem Schein einfach sicherer auf der See . Ich bin froh das es wie im Straßenverkehr Regeln gibt und nicht das Recht des Stärkeren . 
Aber vielleicht sollten wir uns alle mal fragen warum es des öffteren zu tötlichen Unfällen kommt ? Aus Leichtsinn , weil ein kleines Boot mit zuviel Leuten besetzt ist , Alkohol , keine Westen um ? Sicher spielen die Dinge auch eine Rolle aber ich glaube das wir einen Faktor bisher kompelt übersehen haben , den Gruppenzwang . Ich fühle mich unwohl aber ich möchte den anderen doch nicht den Tag verderben als "Weichei" gelten . Ich bin King Lui was soll mir schon passieren ist ja nur Wasser und die paar Meter bis zum Land schaffe ich mit Links zu schwimmen . Wenn wir alle ehrlich sind , müßten wir ja sagen , den sicherlich sind die meisten , auch von denen die ständig auf See sind schon mal in eine ähnliche Situation gekommen . Das Kleinboot Event am Samstag hab ich auch nur aus dem Grunde nicht abgesagt weil ich mit dem Kutter in der Nähe war und weil ich Leute am Ruder hatte deren Fähigkeiten ich kenne und vertraue . 
Fakt ist bei aller Diskusion über Sicherheit auf See für mich persönlich , das ich sehr froh bin , das es die DGzRS gibt . Sie gibt mir ein klein wenig mehr Sicherheit auf See denn passieren kann jedem jeder Zeit was . 

Gruß aus Eutin
Michael

P.S : noch zu Tonne 5 und Kleinboot . Wenn sowas nicht leichtsinnig ist , dann weiß ich es nicht . Nicht mal bei optimalen Bedingungen würde ich mit einem Kleinboot rausfahren , den wer die Ostsee kennt , der weiß , das sich das Wetter ganz schnell ändern kann . Kleinboote sind was für die Nähe der Küste und nichts anderes


----------



## astacus (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Moin,

letztlich kommt es auf den gesunden Menschenverstand an. Wieviel Welle kann mein Boot ab. Der SBF ist ehr eine Einweisung in die theoretischen Grundlagen der Seefahrt. Die paktische Prüfung kannste auch schaffen ohne einmal ein Boot von innen gesehen zu haben. Ein bischen knoten, ein bischen auf Peilung fahren und fertig. 

Dank dem BTC in Grobro konnte ich meine Erfahrung machen wie es mit einer 5 PS Schaluppe bei Ost 4-5 so ist. Heute, mit Erfahrung kann ich sagen die hätten mir das nicht vermieten dürfen.

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## Honeyball (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



hornhechteutin schrieb:


> P.S : noch zu Tonne 5 und Kleinboot . Wenn sowas nicht leichtsinnig ist , dann weiß ich es nicht . Nicht mal bei optimalen Bedingungen würde ich mit einem Kleinboot rausfahren...



Also Chuck Norris hat da keine Probleme mit. Der trifft sich da immer mit raubangler!!! :m


----------



## Ines (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

Ich will auch mit zu Tonne 5!

2,40m Schlauchboot mit 2 PS - dürfte doch reichen, oder? |kopfkrat:m (Und wenn's mal kentert, schwimmt's wenigstens oben.) |rolleyes


Scherz beiseite, ich finde auch, auf See kann man gar nicht vorsichtig und umsichtig genug sein. Danke für diesen (überwiegend) konstruktiven Thread! #6


----------



## HD4ever (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



astacus schrieb:


> Moin,
> letztlich kommt es auf den gesunden Menschenverstand an. Wieviel Welle kann mein Boot ab. Der SBF ist ehr eine Einweisung in die theoretischen Grundlagen der Seefahrt. Die paktische Prüfung kannste auch schaffen ohne einmal ein Boot von innen gesehen zu haben. Ein bischen knoten, ein bischen auf Peilung fahren und fertig.
> 
> Dank dem BTC in Grobro konnte ich meine Erfahrung machen wie es mit einer 5 PS Schaluppe bei Ost 4-5 so ist. Heute, mit Erfahrung kann ich sagen die hätten mir das nicht vermieten dürfen.



da schließ ich mich dir an ! bei Ost 4-5 düfte man als verantwortungsbewußter Vermieter das dort nicht tun !  #d
das trifft auch meine Meinung über den SBF - nicht das er nicht erstrebenswert ist,im Gegenteil - aber mit etwas lernen kann den jeder Depp bekommen, Erfahrung auf See und der vorsichtige Umgang mit der oft unberechenbaren See ist in meinen Augen das wichtigste ! 
und nicht auf Teufel komm raus mitn lütten Boot zum Fisch - egal ob mit SBF oder nicht ... 

Mist ... nun hab ich ja doch nochmal was gesagt |kopfkrat |rolleyes


----------



## astacus (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

...ein größeres Boot bietet auch nur relative Sicherheit...also bei auflandigem Wind ab 4 im Hafen bleiben. Und merke: jede 100 Welle ist doppelt so hoch wie der Durchschnitt.

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## noworkteam (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*



astacus schrieb:


> Und merke: jede 100 Welle ist doppelt so hoch wie der Durchschnitt.


 
Wieso jede 100ste Welle ???|kopfkrat
Gruß


----------



## astacus (17. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Seenotthreads*

So als Faustregel. 

Ahoi
Astacus


----------



## raubangler (20. Oktober 2008)

*Benutzername*



astacus schrieb:


> ...
> Und merke: jede 100 Welle ist doppelt so hoch wie der Durchschnitt.
> ...



Klar gibt es Abweichungen.
Aber lt. dem zentralen Grenzwertsatz haben wir es hier 'nur' mit einer Normalverteilung zu tun.


----------



## astacus (21. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Benutzername*



raubangler schrieb:


> Klar gibt es Abweichungen.
> Aber lt. dem zentralen Grenzwertsatz haben wir es hier 'nur' mit einer Normalverteilung zu tun.


 
Was dem Kleinboot egal ist wenn erstmal die Welle kommt.

Ahoi
Astacus


----------

